# Judging Thread



## kyndal_98

Hi y'all! I wanted to start a new topic on judging and critiquing boer goats. I would love to be an ABGA judge somewhere in the bear future. This would be great practice! I thought that if you would post a picture, I would be the judge! Feel free to also throw in your two cents! 

-Kyndal Miller

prairieviewboergoats.com


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Cool! I'll be posting pictures as soon as I can!  Looking forward to this


----------



## COgoatLover25

Great idea! :thumbup:
Here's a pic of my 8 month old 75% Boer doeling


----------



## kyndal_98

COgoatLover25 said:


> Great idea! :thumbup:
> Here's a pic of my 8 month old 75% Boer doeling


Thanks for being the first one!

This is a very flashy doe! I love her long legs and height. And she has a hip that won't quit. Although I would like to see her with a wider spring of rib and a deeper chest floor. Pair her with the right buck and she will easily add great things to your herd!

Thanks again!

-Kyndal


----------



## chelsboers

lol.. hip that won't quit.


----------



## RPC

I will give you a few and don't worry about feeling I want you to be honest about them all. Not sure how many I will post and some may be bred too


----------



## RPC

#2


----------



## RPC

#3


----------



## RPC

#4


----------



## RPC

#5


----------



## RPC

#6


----------



## RPC

#7


----------



## RPC

This is a buckling with a really bad milk goiter. Ok I am done but thought you may want lots of different ones to work your reasons on. I miss livestock judging I always enjoyed it in high school.


----------



## kyndal_98

RPC said:


> View attachment 77584
> 
> I will give you a few and don't worry about feeling I want you to be honest about them all. Not sure how many I will post and some may be bred too


I just can't make up my mind about this one. She has a huge barrel witch is great. She has a wide stature throughout. But her neck doesn't tie into her shoulders as great as I would like. Also maybe it is just the angle but her rump seems to be square instead of rounded.


----------



## kyndal_98

RPC said:


> View attachment 77585
> 
> #2


I have to say that I'm not much on dapples in general, but this one has some promise! Just like the doe above, she has an awesome wide set rib cage. But also just like the above doe, she fizzles out across the rump.


----------



## kyndal_98

RPC said:


> View attachment 77586
> #3


This is a pretty doe in terms of color. She's has beautiful moon spots. She just gets a little too narrow for my liking. Some good feed and hay would do her good.


----------



## RPC

Good job they are twins so that may be why they have the same structure. These are not going to be show does at all just for fun.


----------



## kyndal_98

RPC said:


> View attachment 77587
> 
> #4


This doe caught my eye from the beginning. She has power and muscle without being over conditioned. I love how wide she is in the chest and it continues throughout her ribs to her rump. Feel free to drop her off at my farm anytime.


----------



## kyndal_98

RPC said:


> View attachment 77588
> 
> #5


Ahh finally a paint! Paints have to be my favorite. This little doe has lots of growing to do. She is long and tall and with the right feeding, will grow up to be great.


----------



## kyndal_98

RPC said:


> View attachment 77589
> 
> #6


What an interesting coat this doe has! She reminds me of a baby #4! She is already showing that great spring if rib and level top line!


----------



## kyndal_98

RPC said:


> View attachment 77590
> 
> #7


To be honest, she isn't my favorite. She has great hight to her but is just too narrow set for my liking.


----------



## kyndal_98

RPC said:


> View attachment 77591
> 
> This is a buckling with a really bad milk goiter. Ok I am done but thought you may want lots of different ones to work your reasons on. I miss livestock judging I always enjoyed it in high school.


This buckling has great things going for him. He has big and wide feet that I take as meaning he will be a big animal. He's got that spring of rib that, as you can tell from all my, reasonings, is a major thing I look for. He also had a creat chest floor.

Thanks so much for letting me judge your animals! I thought that I would also place the does for ya.

Placing Doe

1. #4
2. #2
3. #6
4. #5
5. #1
6. #3
7. #7

-Kyndal


----------



## RPC

Just so you know 4-7 were my nieces show does. 4 was probably the worst one. She had no base width at all and from a profile she is nice but if you saw her in person you wouldn't be a fan until she is 3 months bred. Then she blooms and looks pretty darn good. 5 was one of our best does along with her half sister that I didn't post. 5 actually won the entire county fair doe show this year against some really competitive does and she was just a 50 dollar bottle baby. 6 turned out to be really nice as well profile she is a lot like 4 but she has the base width even without being bred. She is a pretty massive doe know that she is two. In that picture she hasn't shed her winter coat all the way. And lastly 7 has grown a lot as well maybe not as well as 5 and 6 but she has turned out better then 4 she is deep bodied, long and decent base width. But in all I think you were pretty spot on from the pictures. I really agree with it all that's kind of why I posted so many pictures. 1-3 I just picked up a week ago just as a hobby not for show. The guy didn't believe in giving grain even while nursing. Plus he didn't worm or give hoof trimmings more then maybe once a year. I have my work cut out for me.


----------



## RPC

This is #5's half sister


----------



## RPC

This is #6 at a month old


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Purebred 98% doeling, almost 6 months old.


----------



## kyndal_98

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Purebred 98% doeling, almost 6 months old.
> 
> View attachment 77594
> 
> 
> View attachment 77595
> 
> 
> View attachment 77596


Wow what a butt she has! I love the soundness she carries. She is great from the profile but her chest floor lacks in width for me. I'm sure she will grow into it. All in all she is a very beautiful and feminine doe!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

First doelings sister. Purebred 98% doeling, almost 6 months old.


----------



## kyndal_98

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> First doelings sister. Purebred 98% doeling, almost 6 months old.
> 
> View attachment 77597
> 
> 
> View attachment 77598
> 
> 
> View attachment 77599


Another great butt! This doe's neck goes on for miles. She is also a tad bit wider chested than her sister. I also noticed that her teat structure is spot on!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Sorry the pictures are sideways. lol Thanks for your input! We are really proud of both of them since this is our first breeding.


----------



## kyndal_98

Anyone else?


----------



## Ryann

Midnite Star 6 months


----------



## kyndal_98

Ryann said:


> Midnite Sky 6 months


I'm sorry. I really do not know how to judge dairy breeds. Although I believe this is a Nigerian dwarf?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ryann said:


> Midnite Sky 6 months


You could post her on the "Learning To Critique" thread


----------



## Ryann

yes she is. thank you anyway


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

This is Kitty. Purebred 97%, 2 year old doe. I posted her babies yesterday.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

I am not in dairy goats, but I will try to judge her though. I probably will get things wrong though.  
I think her rump is a little steep
Nice long neck
Straight top line
I like her short legs
I believe she has a nice chest, but would like a front picture to tell
Nice butt muscles 

She looks very healthy 
There may be some things that are wrong but I took a shot.


----------



## kyndal_98

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> This is Kitty. Purebred 97%, 2 year old doe. I posted her babies yesterday.
> View attachment 77636
> 
> 
> View attachment 77637
> 
> 
> View attachment 77638


This is one heck of a goat. She's got the spring of rib that I'm looking for and I'm all about her length. She is however a little lacking in her chest floor. But I would love to have her in my herd!


----------



## kyndal_98

cowgirlboergoats said:


> I am not in dairy goats, but I will try to judge her though. I probably will get things wrong though.
> I think her rump is a little steep
> Nice long neck
> Straight top line
> I like her short legs
> I believe she has a nice chest, but would like a front picture to tell
> Nice butt muscles
> 
> She looks very healthy
> There may be some things that are wrong but I took a shot.


Thank you! I will have to work on my dairy breeds. You sound very qualified!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

I really like Kitty 
She has a nice chest. I would like it a little wider
Nice horn set
Nice long neck
Would like more of a roman boss
Nice top line but a little more straighter
More of level hip 
Hope that helps 
There may be things wrong


----------



## COgoatLover25

Is it ok it if I take a try at judging the ND?


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

kyndal_98 said:


> Thank you! I will have to work on my dairy breeds. You sound very qualified!


Thanks 
It was just a guess. I have been to a few boer goat shows and I just thought of them a little bit smaller.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

I bet you can Cogoatlover25. I did it


----------



## kyndal_98

COgoatLover25 said:


> Is it ok it if I take a try at judging the ND?


By all means!


----------



## COgoatLover25

All right then  I'm still learning but here it goes 

~For the ND doe~

*PROS-*

Nice depth of heart girth

Upstanding

Ok angularity in rear legs

Blends pretty smoothly throughout

Strong pasterns in front

Lean neck

Ok length of neck

Strong top line

Straight front legs

*CONS-*

Needs more brisket

Toes out in rear

Rump needs to be longer/leveler

Could use more depth in rear barrel ( but that should come with age )

Pasterns could be a bit more upstanding in rear


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Man that seems better then mine!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

kyndal_98 said:


> This is one heck of a goat. She's got the spring of rib that I'm looking for and I'm all about her length. She is however a little lacking in her chest floor. But I would love to have her in my herd!


Thanks so much.  And to think we got her for free from her previous owner because they thought she was a piece of trash. lol Her topline is messed up a bit in that pic...not sure why...but she does have a straight topline.


----------



## Blackheadedboers

Would you mind telling me what you think of my junior buck. He was born February 5th, and was dehorned.


----------



## Blackheadedboers

Oh and the pictures of my buck were taken last month, and it seems like he has put on quite a bit of mass in the last month.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Would like bigger butt
He is nice though the barrel 
Not very level hip
Nice chest, but would like to see it Thicker.
Nice top line
I like how he blends the neck into the shoulder 
Nice though the ribs, going into the barrel. It really lend in.
That is all I see right now
He should be better when he grows.


----------



## Blackheadedboers

Thank you, I agree he should get better as he grows. Like I said before he has really put on weight and his butt and chest is getting better.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Your welcome.
We have a buck right now looks the yours in the picture. Now he getting his "showness" back on.


----------



## Blackheadedboers

Thats good, and I'm happy with my buck considering that he and my herd are not registered; and they look pretty good.


----------



## kyndal_98

I do like his barrel. He is very long. I don't however like his chest and rump. I think he just needs fed hard. May I ask why you dehorn end him? Was he a safety concern?


----------



## Blackheadedboers

Thank you, and sadly he was dehorned before we got him. Otherwise he would have his horns, personally I don't like dehorned goats, but he comes from good genetics, so I figured its not genetic and his kids will have horns.


----------



## kyndal_98

I like goats to have horns too. And yes his kids will have them


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Agreed. I even think in ABGA shows that they judge on horns sets.


----------



## Amandanicole

This is my 99% ABGA doe. Born April 6, 2014. The picture was token at the beginning of August , so she was a little under 4 months old. I don't have any recent pictures of her. Picture was of the day after we got her. 1X1 teat, good bite! She weighs about 58 lbs




















This is my Wether. Born march 5,2014. Full boer but not registered.he weighs about 80lbs 














This is my other doe. Born march 22,2014. She is registrable, but can't be showed because of her teat structure she weighs about 68 lbs 


























Thanks!


----------



## kyndal_98

Amandanicole said:


> This is my 99% ABGA doe. Born April 6, 2014. The picture was token at the beginning of August , so she was a little under 4 months old. I don't have any recent pictures of her. Picture was of the day after we got her. 1X1 teat, good bite! She weighs about 58 lbs
> View attachment 77711
> View attachment 77712
> View attachment 77713
> 
> 
> This is my Wether. Born march 5,2014. Full boer but not registered.he weighs about 80lbs
> View attachment 77714
> View attachment 77715
> 
> 
> This is my other doe. Born march 22,2014. She is registrable, but can't be showed because of her teat structure she weighs about 68 lbs
> View attachment 77716
> View attachment 77717
> View attachment 77718
> View attachment 77719
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Okay. On the first doe. She comes off as a little too small for me. She is narrow and just needs not time on feed. I do, however, like her overall structure.

The wether is very long and lean. He had good strong legs. I would like to see him with a straighter back and wider rump.

This doe struck me from the beginning. She is wide from her ribs to her tail. But she does lack in the chest. It's ashamed that her teat structure is like that. I love her though!


----------



## BCG

Not the best pics, but still good practice.


----------



## BCG

While I'm at it, here's another with way better pics


----------



## kyndal_98

BCG said:


> Not the best pics, but still good practice.


This is a nice little doe. She's got a good and hearty stature. She's got that beautiful feminine neck. I would like to see what she's like when she grows!


----------



## kyndal_98

BCG said:


> While I'm at it, here's another with way better pics


Wowza! She's a dandy. She has the whole package. I love how straight her top line is. She's also super wide. Can I have some of her kids?


----------



## edenkay101

this is my neibors doe I love her would u mind telling me what u think ☺


----------



## COgoatLover25

BCG said:


> While I'm at it, here's another with way better pics


OMG! She's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## kyndal_98

Um that's my Rosie Eden. And she's a boss. Enough said ☺


----------



## edenkay101

kyndal_98 said:


> Um that's my Rosie Eden. And she's a boss. Enough said ☺


Yeah lol that is he good part abou being neighbors


----------



## edenkay101

alright what do you think of Lots of Dots and Spice


----------



## kyndal_98

Well lots of dots better have babies at our house soon. And spice is way better than broken hearted lol


----------



## edenkay101

No your goats are the best. Also I don't know if she has 2 bucks 1 stays a buck and the other one is weather. I really do think we are keeping all of her babies but we will have more since mom got those new goats. So u can have a dapple buck or we can do some trading lol.


----------



## kyndal_98

Anyone else?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I would post more but I ran out of goats XD unless you wanna see my pet wethers...lol one of them has Ruger blood lines and is a hulk...weighs over 200 pounds lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Blackheadedboers

Okay I'll go, these are the only pictures I have right now. She is a year and a half, and is 88% Boer and 12% Angora.


----------



## BCG

OK, one more. ..


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

She is huge! 
Question. What are you bracing her?


----------



## kyndal_98

Blackheadedboers said:


> Okay I'll go, these are the only pictures I have right now. She is a year and a half, and is 88% Boer and 12% Angora.


I love how long and tall this doe is. And she had a lot of hone. I would like to see her have a more extended neck and a wider rump.


----------



## kyndal_98

BCG said:


> OK, one more. ..


Beautiful! She has the butt let me tell ya! She is hefty while still being feminine. I really don't have anything bad to say about her.


----------



## BCG

cowgirlboergoats said:


> She is huge!
> Question. What are you bracing her?


Because she's a wether dam. Here's one not braced if you prefer.


----------



## Blackheadedboers

kyndal_98 said:


> I love how long and tall this doe is. And she had a lot of hone. I would like to see her have a more extended neck and a wider rump.


Thank you!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Ok, around my place, all does are shown and breeding does.


----------



## kyndal_98

Anyone else?


----------



## kyndal_98

Is this in a wether dam class?


----------



## COgoatLover25

kyndal_98 said:


> Is this in a wether dam class?


4-H wether class


----------



## Dani-1995

I will get some pictures of my girls tomorrow. The one thing I see is your not giving any feed back on structure. I'd like to hear more about feet and legs, correctness of hip, how is the shoulder angle, things like that are super important. 

But I will post mine so you get some more practice. I have a good idea of what they are already but I'd like to see what you think as well... Plus I love my girls and I like talking goats


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

These two are sisters, around 60lbs, born in late January. Very High percentage Boers. Nothing fancy 

Here's Isabelle: 








And Penny:


----------



## kyndal_98

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> These two are sisters, around 60lbs, born in late January. Very High percentage Boers. Nothing fancy
> 
> Here's Isabelle:
> View attachment 77953
> 
> 
> And Penny:
> 
> View attachment 77963
> 
> View attachment 77964


On Isabelle: I like how she is long a lean. She has a great top line. She is a little too square in the hips for me. Her legs though are nice and tall. She just needs a good feeding program.


----------



## kyndal_98

[QU OTE=Cedar Point Kikos;1771479]These two are sisters, around 60lbs, born in late January. Very High percentage Boers. Nothing fancy 

Here's Isabelle: 
View attachment 77953


And Penny:

View attachment 77963

View attachment 77964
[/QUOTE]

The only difference I see in this girl is that she doesn't have that nice straight back. But she has great structure and should produce some nice kids!


----------



## kyndal_98

COgoatLover25 said:


> I know this isn't a very good pic but...


I really am not good at and don't like to judge wethers. But this little guy has some great bone. He is also very long. I Ike how his neck ties into his shoulders. Could you tell me how he did on the class?


----------



## COgoatLover25

kyndal_98 said:


> I really am not good at and don't like to judge wethers. But this little guy has some great bone. He is also very long. I Ike how his neck ties into his shoulders. Could you tell me how he did on the class?


He got 7th out of 8


----------



## TrailsEnd

. 6yr old 98% boer doe

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kyndal_98

TrailsEnd said:


> View attachment 78112
> . 6yr old 98% boer doe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Sorry that it's taken so long to answer. I like this doe but she is a little fine boned. Her leg and feet structure come off as too thin. She has a tremendous barrel though. And I spy a winter coat


----------



## spidy1

Ok, I'll pop in!!! Here's Diesel my buck born in Feb.


----------



## kyndal_98

spidy1 said:


> Ok, I'll pop in!!! Here's Diesel my buck born in Feb.


Oh how I wish I had a black buck! He is super solid and stout. He looks fairly wide throughout. He does however look too short. Make sure you pair him with a nice and tall doe.


----------



## spidy1

LOL!!! He's so thick it makes him look short but he's not, he's almost as tall as my Alpine buck the same age as him! Diesel is over 100lbs now!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

He's amazing!! I'd love to breed my does to a black buck. Hoping to breed one of them to a dappled or black in the next few weeks...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1

I love dapples!!! Diesel is out of Dice's Shaddrack, Dappled Dice and Red Hot Dappled $!!! I'm hoping for paints or dapples!


----------



## smshooter515

Lol I thought he was gonna be a slow grower! It looks like he is maturing nicely! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## smshooter515

Diesels daddy Shaddrack is the same way he looks short and short backed but its because he is so wide and fat








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

smshooter515 said:


> Diesels daddy Shaddrack is the same way he looks short and short backed but its because he is so wide and fat
> View attachment 78534
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Omw they are gorgeous!!<3 O.O

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1

LOL!!! Thanks smshooter515 for posting Shaddrack, they are such tanks!!! I just love them!!!


----------



## Creations_Way_Farm

Flashy!!!! 


Crystal
Creations Way Farm
Bedford, Indiana
Registered Sables


----------



## agilitymaster01

It would be cool to be an ABGA Judge, but I am to new at this to know what to look for just yet. I am willing/hoping to learn! This is a cool thread!


----------



## smshooter515

10 weeks old Fullblood sired by Shaddrack 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Creations_Way_Farm

Can we post dairy here as well?


Crystal
Creations Way Farm
Bedford, Indiana
Registered Sables


----------



## kyndal_98

smshooter515 said:


> View attachment 78636
> 
> 
> 10 weeks old Fullblood sired by Shaddrack
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


He's gonna be a big boy! He's got the thickness and the barrel of his daddy. He has long legs too which I love. He just needs a good feeding program to fill him out


----------



## kyndal_98

Creations_Way_Farm said:


> Can we post dairy here as well?
> 
> Crystal
> Creations Way Farm
> Bedford, Indiana
> Registered Sables


I don't have any experience with dairy. I don't know how to w to judge one. But feel free to post and have someone else judge them


----------



## COgoatLover25

Creations_Way_Farm said:


> Can we post dairy here as well?
> 
> Crystal
> Creations Way Farm
> Bedford, Indiana
> Registered Sables


If you do, I'll be willing to to do a beginner judging job on them!


----------



## Creations_Way_Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> If you do, I'll be willing to to do a beginner judging job on them!


I will start a thread for Dairy


----------



## spidy1

There is a thred for dairy; 'Learning to critique'


----------



## kyndal_98

Any other boers?


----------



## kyndal_98

Also, if you have any compliments or tips they will be appreciated


----------



## boerlover-29

Could you critique my buck? He's 2 years old. He's registered 99%. He is a grandson of Hammer Time.


----------



## Amandanicole

This is my 2 year old doe, FB boer but not registered she kidded for the 1 time back in March, and we are still trying to get her weight back on her.
View attachment 78675
View attachment 78676
View attachment 78675


----------



## kyndal_98

boerlover-29 said:


> Could you critique my buck? He's 2 years old. He's registered 99%. He is a grandson of Hammer Time.


Sweet buck! He's got great color. Would like to see him have a wider chest floor and straighter top line. He also needs more time on feed if you're planning to show him. Other then that, he looks great! Btw where are his horns?


----------



## kyndal_98

Amandanicole said:


> This is my 2 year old doe, FB boer but not registered she kidded for the 1 time back in March, and we are still trying to get her weight back on her.
> View attachment 78675
> View attachment 78676
> View attachment 78675


I'm sorry! I can't seem to open your pictures. Please try again.


----------



## boerlover-29

Unfortunately, he was dehorned when we got him.


----------



## smshooter515

Heres a wether for you  great judging on the dapple buckling he is hard to keep the weight on right now he thinks he ready to breed too! Lol chasin the girls














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## smshooter515

Heres a pic of the buckling from the top and the other side














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## smshooter515

That other wether is a bbq goat not fitted for show heres one thats going to fair. The pic is from a month ago shes really tryin hard to get some better muscle on him. These are all Shaddrack babies. Ive got lots of goats for you to judge 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dani-1995

I will work on better pictures this weekend during some shows (four shows this week!). But anyway, here is my full blood doe, 4PR Fairy Tail. She's ABGA registered so feel free to loom at her pedigree and tell me what you think. She's my first registered doe. She pulled 3rd in market tonight and does wonderful in showmanship.... reserve champion senior tonight )


----------



## kyndal_98

smshooter515 said:


> Heres a wether for you  great judging on the dapple buckling he is hard to keep the weight on right now he thinks he ready to breed too! Lol chasin the girls
> View attachment 78697
> View attachment 78698
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Cute little guy! He's got the barrel but his legs don't follow suit. He seems to get thinner as he goes down.but he has a nice long neck!


----------



## kyndal_98

smshooter515 said:


> That other wether is a bbq goat not fitted for show heres one thats going to fair. The pic is from a month ago shes really tryin hard to get some better muscle on him. These are all Shaddrack babies. Ive got lots of goats for you to judge
> View attachment 78701
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat
> 
> Beautiful wether! He's got long legs and a thick belly. He's got beautiful color too. I'd like to see him with a more level topline.


----------



## Blackheadedboers

I have a couple does, if you want to judge for me, Thanks in advance! Sorry for the weird pictures, they weren't to pleased being tied up and having their picture taken.


----------



## agilitymaster01

There are two does here born on 1/7 and 1/6. I all pics are of the traditional marked doe except 1. I am looking at purchasing, and cannot make up my mind about the trad. doe. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Blackheadedboers said:


> I have a couple does, if you want to judge for me, Thanks in advance! Sorry for the weird pictures, they weren't to pleased being tied up and having their picture taken.


I love the Doe with the dark reddish brown head. She looks very nice!


----------



## Blackheadedboers

InTheCrookedPinesFarm said:


> I love the Doe with the dark reddish brown head. She looks very nice!


Thank you, She is bred to a nice black headed buck kid so I'm pretty excited to see what I get.


----------



## kyndal_98

Hello everyone! I haven't been on in awhile because of school and basketball starting back up. But I'm back! And I'm sorry to blackheadedboers and agilitymasters01 your pictures did not load for me so I couldn't see your animals. Please retry. Keep the good pics coming! ☺

Ps- please send your pictures one at a time so it is easier for me to quote them and get a more individual judging.


----------



## agilitymaster01

I will try again. Here are the two does.


----------



## Blackheadedboers

Here, I'll try again too. 

The Black paint is 50% Nubian 50% Boer
The Traditional Black is 88% Boer
The rest are 100%


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

100% boer doe


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

75% doe


----------



## Dani-1995

4PR Fairy Tail in the 9 to 12 month full blood class.


----------



## Dani-1995

BLBG Picture This in the 6 to 9 percentage class. She is stunted due to coccidia but is back on track now.


----------

